# Drilling into tile



## TheRewster (Mar 16, 2013)

*drilling tile*

Hammer drill all the way! 
I install a lot of bathroom partitions and I would go broke if I used the little arrow head bits. 
I do break some tiles. Sucks but the tile guys are good to fix it. Most the time it's because there's is little to no thin set behind them anyways. 
I have always wondered what others do. 

TheRewster


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I have nearly 100 holes to drill through porcelain tile for a wine rack. I'm about a third of the way through them. I've been using a diamond bit and water. It's slow work.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Golden view said:


> These work great in some tiles. Way faster than diamond, no water needed, slow speed and they don't make much heat. Not hammer mode
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Glass-and-Tile-Drill-Bit-Set-4-Piece-GT2000/202242753


Those are what I refer to as arrowhead bits, and they work great for me. Though I've had some porcelain that wrecks them.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

different bits for different tiles. The "arrowhead" bits work good on ceramic tiles but not so well on porcelain tile. I've ran into some porcelain that just burn the arrowheads up and they don't even make a dent in the porcelain tiles, even with a garden sprayer keeping it wet. Tried a nice hammer drill bit and it ruined that also. This was just some cheaper porcelain tile from a box store. Went and got some diamond core bits and they went through it easily. So you really need both types of bits and know when to use which type on what tile.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I get em from amazon- mini diamond hole saws. Takes a min per hole. Use a 90* cut in a piece of wood, angle down, start it, use a sponge on top. Slow speed, take the bit out and water the hole good.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have never had a problem with hammer action and bits. If the escutcheon of whatever I am anchoring is very small I use the diamond hole saw with water and without hammer action.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Golden view said:


> These work great in some tiles. Way faster than diamond, no water needed, slow speed and they don't make much heat. Not hammer mode
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Glass-and-Tile-Drill-Bit-Set-4-Piece-GT2000/202242753


just grabbed a pack on my way home. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> I get em from amazon- mini diamond hole saws. Takes a min per hole. Use a 90* cut in a piece of wood, angle down, start it, use a sponge on top. Slow speed, take the bit out and water the hole good.


just picked up a set of bosch w.guide from amazon. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

thank you for all for the time. 
It is greatly appreciated. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I just finished drilling about 85 holes in porcelain tile today. I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Youngin' said:


> I just finished drilling about 85 holes in porcelain tile today. I'm just glad it's over.


Which type of bit did you use? One bit do all the holes?

I had to do some bathroom partitions a while back in a bathroom with porcelain tile on the floor and walls. Lots of holes with a diamond hole saw. Then for the floor after I got through the tile I had to use a hammer drill and bit to anchor into the concrete.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Which type of bit did you use? One bit do all the holes?
> 
> I had to do some bathroom partitions a while back in a bathroom with porcelain tile on the floor and walls. Lots of holes with a diamond hole saw. Then for the floor after I got through the tile I had to use a hammer drill and bit to anchor into the concrete.


I used a 3/8 diamond hole bit with water. I went through about 6 bits. It was into a stud wall behind that had backing between the stud spaces so no concrete to drill out.


----------

